# Official 07 All Star Weekend Thread



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Schedule:

Friday - 16th
6 PM - Celebrity Game (ESPN) 
8 PM - Rookie/Sophomore Game (TNT)

Saturday - 17th
Starting around 7-7:30ish on TNT
Slam Dunk Contest (*Tyrus*, Howard, Green, Robinson)
Skills Challenge (Wade, Kobe, Lebron, Chris Paul)
3 point shootout (Arenas, Damon Jones, Kapono, Mike Miller, Dirk, Jason Terry)
Shooting Stars (*Team Chicago with Ben Gordon, Pippen, Dupree*, Team San Antonio, Team Detroit, and Team Lakers)

Sunday - 18th
7:30 - All Star Game


There's also some other things like the DLeague All Star Game, practices, and all that http://www.nba.com/allstar2007/schedule/


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Celebrity game is about to start! This is a fun watch every year!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Tyrys interview during this Celeb game. He says he has one big dunk that he thinks'll put him over the top. Seemed more loose, not the guy Sam Smith sees


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Reggie Bush just rolled his ankle in the Celebrity game, probably the last time we see NFL players in the game.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Reggie Bush just rolled his ankle in the Celebrity game, probably the last time we see NFL players in the game.


Saints and exhibition games don't mix.


Carrot Top, yikes, can you say steroids


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Junkyward Dog in the game. He looks tall, and still can move. We should sign him.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Junkyard Dog sighting. Jim Grey is on the floor, oh dear


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

That monstrosity is over, on to the rookie/soph game!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why couldn't Paxson hold out for David Lee in the Eddy Curry trade....the guy is so damn good. Isiah is a genius for not giving him up, and still coming away with Eddy Curry in the trade.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Davis Lee going for 50 tonight.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Rookie team showing what happens when you snub the Bulls.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

eymang said:


> Rookie team showing what happens when you snub the Bulls.


I dont think Tyrus would have done much either.

And that Deron Williams kid is pretty good too eh?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

The girls screaming in the background during the rookie game is mighty annoying...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Why couldn't Paxson hold out for David Lee in the Eddy Curry trade....the guy is so damn good. Isiah is a genius for not giving him up, and still coming away with Eddy Curry in the trade.


Heh. Lee is great but Pax is far from the only GM who passed on him, he was drafted 30th overall. It seems that no one, including Isiah expected him to be this good. I've been listening to Chad Ford's podcast a lot lately and you'd be surprised how often GM's are willing to admit that they never ever expected late picks like Boozer, Redd, or Arenas to be this good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That celebrity game was so painfully useless I went crosseyed before finally bailing.

Glad Reggie Bush seems to be ok.

If they cut that "event" from allstar weekend completely, I can't see how anyone could possibly miss it.

:sour:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Why couldn't Paxson hold out for David Lee in the Eddy Curry trade....the guy is so damn good. Isiah is a genius for not giving him up, and still coming away with Eddy Curry in the trade.


You know, I agree with you about David Lee. Talk about the perfect power forward for the Bulls? He would appear to be the perfect player for us, and would have made the Curry trade a winner for pax. Now, we'll have to see how next year's draft shakes out.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Why couldn't Paxson hold out for David Lee in the Eddy Curry trade....the guy is so damn good.


Pity noone shared my opinion before this season .


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I highly doubt I'll be catching any of the all-star 'festivities' this weekend. In my opinion, it's gotten so insipid that I think the NBA should be embarrassed to trot it out every year. 

There's just something about watching out of shape B-list celebrities missing 3 foot bunnies that fails to ignite my senses. I think the NBA has been painfully short on good ideas for the weekend for about 5-10 years now.

If I were in charge, I'd make these changes:

Pretty please, let the celebrity game go the way of the 2-ball event. Does _anyone_ care about it? 

For the dunk contest, make the prize 5 million dollars, from a pool that's comprised of equal contributions from all 30 teams, so the event can stop being polluted by end of bench rookies that no one really cares about and everyone can see the league's flagship players compete in it once again. And allow 12 foot rims. Or if that's not good enough, make it a pass and dunk contest, and each play gets judged on the pass to the player and the ensuing dunk. I think watching a competition between Steve Nash and Amare Stoudemire and Jason Kidd and Vince Carter duke it out over a 5 million dollar prize would be a lot more palatable than watching lil' Nate Robinson try 30 times (unsuccessfully) to make his dunk.

I think it'd be great if the league put in a 1 on 1 competition, and a game of horse.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen meet Commissioner Rosenthal

I hear ya man 

The current allstar format is as lame as Raymond Burr


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

They should've at least gotten the Bulls to sing

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Woot team Bulls...err I guess Chicago


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Team Chicago is going to take this.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh snap, a few of the Bulls got headbands on


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

scottie is wearing a headband. i guess there goes his chance of possibly joining the bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i missed team chicago's intro. who had headbands?

but tyrus is sporting a headband!!

L.M.A.O.

ok. here we go!

isn't that charles barkley/dick bavetta race on later too?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Ice-D nails it!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Dupree takes the guys to school


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How tough is it to set the damn clock to 2 minutes..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no!

ben gets the team *DISQUALIFIED*! he just couldn't wait to shoot!!

good lord.

and meanwhile, how amateur hour is this whole clock malfunction!?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, DQ'd.
Score Chicago.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

trade Gordon. this sucks


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG couldn't wait to chuck it up :laugh:


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

As in the past, Detroit wins by cheating.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I had hoped Pip would win it, then Miller would have asked if he's coming back


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

hinrich shoulda been in the skills challege


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Deeeeee-Fault Basketballlllll


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Not gonna lie, Pippen in a Bulls uniform kinda took me back... nice to see.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I was laughing at the headbands also. I know reporters will be asking Skiles about it soon. 

I guess Gordon didn't read the rules, damn. Fans didn't seem to like the Pistons to win either but oh well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so do we think pax just picked up the phone to call jerry west to offer ben in a package for gasol??

kidding. (ok. not)

that is just so embarrassing! pip looked pissed.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Not gonna lie, Pippen in a Bulls uniform kinda took me back... nice to see.


I agree


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

of course pip looks good in bulls red. he should stay retired in bulls red. the dignity of it all. please. 

kirk should be in the skills contest, i agree.

lebron isn't a PG. he isn't really even taking it seriously.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> so do we think pax just picked up the phone to call jerry west to offer ben in a package for gasol??
> 
> kidding. (ok. not)
> 
> that is just so embarrassing! pip looked pissed.


all waiters and waitresses rejoice!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Anybody else as annoyed by the compeletely messed up cameras as I am? You think they'd get those working by now. Anyhow, I'm 1/2 on predictions right now, should be 2/2...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. my money is totally on bavetta.

this is hilarious.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oops. oh well. 

but it's still hilarious.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha that was entertaining.

50,000 bucks, Chuck: "We're gonna give 2 blackjack hands to charity".


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bavetta cut his knee on that dive, but one heck of an effort.

3-Point Contest now, Mike Miller's my guy...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Bavetta was a good sport, but man, he was no fun behind the microphone. I also give Bavetta credit for diving at the end. That was awesome.

Chuck was fun, of course.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

A little late, but these are the REAL champions:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Scott Skiles was probably at home watching Gordon, rubbing his head in frustration.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way, I'm picking Tyrus 4th in the dunk competition. I'm picking Gerald Green to win, Nate 2nd, Dwight 3rd.

It would be nice if Tyrus could win the crowd over with a big dunk.

I pick angry Gil to win the 3 point shootout.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

These commentators are making my ears bleed.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder if Tyrus is going to incorporate Ben into one of his dunks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kenny smith is just so annoying, right? 

kapono! (i think he's hot :angel: )


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Phooey. Oh well, dunk contest time...


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Let's go TT!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

got my fingers crossed for tyrus.

i love this old spice ad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tyrus...about what I expected.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gerald Green, damn that was nice.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm. 37? Was it that bad? I beg to differ.

I think 8's across the board would have been more fair.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought Tyrus' was a little nicer than 37. Maybe points off for screwing up the first few trys. Or of course the comments


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

as expected.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Not surprisingly, we get a ho-hum first dunk out of Tyrus.

It's nice to see a Bull in the competition, but I wish James White was dunking.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Sadly I called it days earlier. TT would embarrass himself. He simply isn't fancy dunker. He can leap. But Leaping and dunking in the competition is ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoa.

tyrus took down the net! and he jumped over ben.

that was awesome. shut up kenny.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Weak handed dunk over Gordon...not too bad. He really didn't go over him except his leg, but it was pretty good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tyrus is not a charismatic guy. but man he can jump


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*****y comment by Magic. These commentators are killin' me.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Kenny Smith shouldn't even be allowed after ruining it last year


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Weak handed dunk over Gordon...not too bad. He really didn't go over him except his leg, but it was pretty good.



he teabagged ben. it was awesome!

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. you guys remember the cardboard cutout campaign from the knicks last year?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha Dee Brown... that was sweet.
Down to the pumps even.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Tryus is getting screwed. The only dunk I thought was crazy good was Robinson's. Everyone is like "OH MY GOD DWIGHT HOWARD JUST PLACED A STICKER ON THE BACKBOARD! OMFG!!!" :whofarted


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was 2x better than Tyrus's


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I personally thought Tyrus had the best dunk in the second round. They were all over-hyped up dunks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that was terrible


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Both these guys have done much better in game dunks


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*yawn*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

now this is excruciating and painful. 

and SHUT UP kenny.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Considering each guy had one alright dunk. I don't think Tyrus did that bad. This was the worst dunk contest I have seen though.

They probably should have had Gordon in the contest rather then Tyrus. I have seen him pull off better dunks during pre-game before.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, I liked both of Tyrus'. I thought his second one was better than it looked since it was the most perfect feed from Ben. Meanwhile Green did one similar and got a better score.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Didn't get the fascination with everyone needing to jump over somebody...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I was laughing at the headbands also. I know reporters will be asking Skiles about it soon.
> 
> I guess Gordon didn't read the rules, damn. Fans didn't seem to like the Pistons to win either but oh well.


Yeah, it was great to see the crowd booing Detroit!!!:biggrin: 

DEEEEETROIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT SUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKS


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

eymang said:


> Yeah, I liked both of Tyrus'. I thought his second one was better than it looked since it was the most perfect feed from Ben. Meanwhile Green did one similar and got a better score.


is tyrus left handed or something? his second one looked lefty and (one handed)!

personally, i wanted to see what else dwight had in store.
but oh well, maybe they should make the three pointer last now.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> By the way, I'm picking Tyrus 4th in the dunk competition. I'm picking Gerald Green to win, Nate 2nd, Dwight 3rd.
> 
> It would be nice if Tyrus could win the crowd over with a big dunk.
> 
> I pick angry Gil to win the 3 point shootout.


Nice predictions for the slam dunk competition!!! You were indeed right!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JRose5 said:


> Weak handed dunk over Gordon...not too bad. He really didn't go over him except his leg, but it was pretty good.


Yeah, and he CAUGHT the ball behind him (while in the air) so I think that's something the judges should've considered more of...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Bullsky said:


> Tryus is getting screwed. The only dunk I thought was crazy good was Robinson's. Everyone is like "OH MY GOD DWIGHT HOWARD JUST PLACED A STICKER ON THE BACKBOARD! OMFG!!!" :whofarted


Still, Dwight did jump pretty DAMN HIGH!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

To be fair, out of a bunch of mediocre dunks, it did entertain me the most - the sticker was a nice touch...


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

That Dwight Howard sticker dunk was great not necessarily because of the technical skill, but it was creative as hell. Jameer Nelson using a measuring tape after the dunk and the sticker itself were priceless.

Gerald Green busting out the Nate Robinson cardboard cut-out was also great.

Aside from those two, this dunk contest was painful to watch. Tyrus did nothing special/creative at all.

The league needs to do something to up the ante for the dunk contest.

Candice Dupree's a cutie.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Scott Skiles was probably at home watching Gordon, rubbing his head in frustration.


:lol:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The dunk contest was disappointing. Tyrus didn't embarass himself more than anyone else though so I'll still maintain the people who were predicting that Tyrus would embarass himself (and now even claiming that he did?!) were being unreasonable and dare I say, unsupportive Bulls fans.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I was thinking the reason TT got the shaft during the second dunk was because the judges had it in for him. Even though the first dunk was average, Magic's comment about "now he can get his check and go" or something like that pretty much summarized what some if not most of the judges were thinking.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I was thinking the reason TT got the shaft during the second dunk was because the judges had it in for him. Even though the first dunk was average, Magic's comment about "now he can get his check and go" or something like that pretty much summarized what some if not most of the judges were thinking.


Good point.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I was thinking the reason TT got the shaft during the second dunk was because the judges had it in for him. Even though the first dunk was average, Magic's comment about "now he can get his check and go" or something like that pretty much summarized what some if not most of the judges were thinking.


I thought Magic was nicer/cooler than that to go that low. Tyrus, along with the rest of the world, knows what he said was wrong. Let's all get over it and move on.

I mean, I knew he wasn't going to win(because I was expecting the bias) but still. 37?


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

BeZerker2008 said:


> I was thinking the reason TT got the shaft during the second dunk was because the judges had it in for him. Even though the first dunk was average, Magic's comment about "now he can get his check and go" or something like that pretty much summarized what some if not most of the judges were thinking.


pretty funny since that was most likely the only reason they were there


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

eymang said:


>


It's actually not that bad of a dunk. Deserved at least a 45!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> It's actually not that bad of a dunk. Deserved at least a 45!!!


I don't know . . . on a 45 dunk, I at least like to see the dunker have control of the basketball.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ScottMay said:


> I don't know . . . on a 45 dunk, I at least like to see the dunker have control of the basketball.


The reason it looks like he has no control is because he caught the ball behind him so it seems as if he had no control of the ball...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> The reason it looks like he has no control is because he caught the ball behind him so it seems as if he had no control of the ball...


Yes I think this shows more about Tyrus, the spot by Ben wasn't the greatest. Showed his wingspan


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gerald Green did good but not great, Tyrus should not have even showed up, Dwight Howard is just not build for the dunk contest. I have no idea why JR Smith wasnt asked back, the dude is a hell of a dunker. Jordan was a tough judge but he called it right. 

But it was a fun dunk contest and it was nice to see the guys have fun with it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> The reason it looks like he has no control is because he caught the ball behind him so it seems as if he had no control of the ball...


Even if he caught the ball perfectly it was still an average dunk.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow. That second dunk looks pretty spectacular in the photo. Anyone who actually watched the dunk knows Tyrus never looked as though he lacked control of the ball.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Even if he caught the ball perfectly it was still an average dunk.


No, what I was saying was that because he caught the ball BEHIND him, it made the dunk more special.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Wow. That second dunk looks pretty spectacular in the photo. Anyone who actually watched the dunk knows Tyrus never looked as though he lacked control of the ball.


 

I'll replay the dunk a few more times. Maybe there's something wrong with my TV.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Nope. He basically swept the ball into the hoop.

Here's a visual where it's clear he's guiding and not palming the ball.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=getty-73287383ge108_slam_dunk_12_22_13_am&prov=getty

NB: I'm a huge Bulls fan and I would have loved to see Tyrus win. Those facts, however, won't keep me from calling 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ScottMay said:


> Nope. He basically swept the ball into the hoop.
> 
> Here's a visual where it's clear he's guiding and not palming the ball.
> 
> ...


That picture isn't very clear. These pictures are:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=getty-73287383cc015_sprite_slam_d_12_12_57_am&prov=getty

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=getty-73287383mw009_sprite_slam_d_12_11_38_am&prov=getty


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

PW here. Just stopping by to say what I thought of Saturday night's contests.

BG screwed up, but it was still a fun event. lol

3-point contest was boring, cuz BG got snubbed from it. Hopefully next year they give him a chance.

Dunk contest was average at best. Green's first dunk (the backboard from the side dunk) was awesome, but no one else had anything special. Tyrus didn't do spectacular, but he wasn't gonna win it, cuz the guys had already made up their minds before Tyrus even stepped onto the court. He said the wrong words, and he got screwed for it, but I still think that Tyrus isn't cut out for the dunk contest. Same thing with Dwight.

Speaking of Dwight, I liked his sticker dunk. I also got a kick out of seeing Nelson pulling out the measuring tape just to make sure it was high enough.  Good stuff.

Overall, some good stuff, but mainly average contests.


Final thought: Hopefully next year there'll be a Bull on Sunday night, instead of just on Saturday night. Maybe next season we'll get some somewhat-deserved recognition (aka Gordon or Deng).


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

So his dunk is less impressive because he didn't palm the ball?

Well rewind to the begining of the dunk contest when they are introducing the judges and they say "Kobe said he couldn't even palm the ball when he won the contest in 1997". I guess all his dunks are less impressive now because he was guiding the ball into the basket instead of palming the ball?

Tyrus jumped high and did have control of where the ball was going the whole time. I fail to see what's so wrong about that?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tyrus doomed himself with the first dunk. that's run of the mill stuff nowadays.

his second one was nice, maybe the judges had it out for him, but no one seemed to notice he dunked it with his LEFT hand. i thought that was impressive.

gerald' first dunk was probably the nights best. 

howards opening windwill got a terrible score, gerald does the same dunk, jumps from the same spot...but puts a table in the way and wowee it's a 50. big men will always get the shaft in this contest. oh well.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RagingBulls316 said:


> So his dunk is less impressive because he didn't palm the ball?
> 
> Well rewind to the begining of the dunk contest when they are introducing the judges and they say "Kobe said he couldn't even palm the ball when he won the contest in 1997". I guess all his dunks are less impressive now because he was guiding the ball into the basket instead of palming the ball?
> 
> Tyrus jumped high and did have control of where the ball was going the whole time. I fail to see what's so wrong about that?


Who are you saying this to??


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> So his dunk is less impressive because he didn't palm the ball?
> 
> Tyrus jumped high and did have control of where the ball was going the whole time. I fail to see what's so wrong about that?


I was writing in response to some pollyanna-ish remarks about how Tyrus was robbed. A 50 dunk (or something close to it) requires creativity *and* a certain degree of precision. Tyrus's dunk possessed neither, and the most obvious flaw in my book was his less-than-crisp control of the ball.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I think one of the biggest problems with Tyrus's dunks is he didn't look happy with them afterwards. Tyrus is an athlete, sure, but he's got a ways to go if he wants to be a showman.

Let's hope James White gets some playing time and get invited to the contest next year. That would be special.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

BTW, I found the sticker dunk highly amusing. I appreciate the fact that there still are some creative things you can do in the contest. Every year I think they've just about done it all, and there's usually a dunk or two that's special. Last year's bounce-off-the-backboard dunk by Iguodala was one of those moments. What an incredible dunk, and one with an incredibly high level of difficulty, I think. I also thought Desmond Mason got robbed the year JRich won it the second time. Several guys have gotten robbed.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> BTW, I found the sticker dunk highly amusing. I appreciate the fact that there still are some creative things you can do in the contest. Every year I think they've just about done it all, and there's usually a dunk or two that's special. Last year's bounce-off-the-backboard dunk by Iguodala was one of those moments. What an incredible dunk, and one with an incredibly high level of difficulty, I think. I also thought Desmond Mason got robbed the year JRich won it the second time. Several guys have gotten robbed.


I say bring back JRich and bounce it off Carlos Boozer's head again - although instead of it coming back straight back to him and sticking the 3 in his face ..maybe he could bounce it on the upper point of his forehead sending it skyward and then flying over the top of Carlos , teabagging him in the process , for the emphatic Vince arm in the basket finish 

Now that's selling the dunk with a bit of ( literally ) in your face


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Highlight of the afternoon had to have been Shaq's Dick Tracey hat

Either that or Dick Bavetta's solemness

BG should have headbanded up. I'm pissed about that


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I actually liked the dunk contest especially the 1st round , although I though dwight howard may have been jobbed on that 2nd dunk , it should have been very close on who goes in the 2nd round between him and nate , but it wasn't.

Gerald green won pretty easily though , i think he had the best score in all 4 rounds, next year him vs. james white hopefully could be a classic.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree, Grinch. I enjoyed the slam dunk contest immensely. That is two years in a row that I thought it was pretty strong (except for Nate Robinson taking 50 tries last year). Usually, the slam dunk contest bores the heck out of me. 

Both of Tyrus' dunks were solid. But they weren't unusual. He finished right where he should have. Last place.

Dwight Howard's sticker dunk was terrific. Lots of fun, creative, and athletically impressive. One of the most enjoyable dunk contest moments ever. 

And for my money, Gerald Green's cardboard-cut-out-replaced-by-the-real-Nate-cover-your-eyes-for-a-pretty-long-time-in-mid-air-while-jumping-over-robinson-and-emphatically-throwing-it-down was a damn impressive dunk.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I was writing in response to some pollyanna-ish remarks about how Tyrus was robbed. A 50 dunk (or something close to it) requires creativity *and* a certain degree of precision. Tyrus's dunk possessed neither, and the most obvious flaw in my book was his less-than-crisp control of the ball.


Considering the bizarre scores that popped up at times I don't think it's a huge deal for someone to opine that a dunk should have received a higher or lower score. This could be said for about half the dunks on the night. I'm not sure where anyone implied he should have received a fifty. Something like 46 is substantially higher yet far from a perfect score. I have a hard time understanding how someone can guide the ball two to three feet with their left hand from behind the ball into the basket without having good control of it. If he was somehow able to guide the ball in - which still stretches the imagination to me considering the physics of it all - that almost strikes me as more difficult considering the hightened level of difficulty.



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think one of the biggest problems with Tyrus's dunks is he didn't look happy with them afterwards. Tyrus is an athlete, sure, but he's got a ways to go if he wants to be a showman.


Agreed. It's a lot more fun for the judges and the fans if you do someone unexpected like Howard with the sticker or have a big buildup to one of your dunks like the Nate Robinson cutout.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm glad there's this thread because I didn't really watch a lick of the All Star stuff except for the footrace between Bavetta and Chuckles (I decided yesterday was College Basketball Day in my house, sorry ... games that matter as the postseason draws closer).

Sounds like I missed some good stuff.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Free Big Macs!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sticker Dunk was definitely my favorite of the night.

Sorry, even given the fact that Dwight is a big man, slapping a sticker of his own face on the top of the backboard, 12'6" up, with one hand while dunking with the other hand is, to coin a phrase, sikkkkkkk.

In a good way.

Still wish they would have let him raise the rim to 12 feet, like Scott says Dwight wanted to.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Can we all agree that part of why we like basketball and not figure skating is that there's a clock AND a scoreboard to determine who wins and not a herd of subjective judges. I imagine if you like to argue over a 44 versus a 46 then you're just here to argue. The whole reason they have 5 judges is that opinions differ about each dunk You decide if it was an 8, 9 or 10 and so do 4 other people, it's subjective, end of story.

That out of the way I didn't think Tyrus had a shot paying homage to old dunks and rightly so. I'm most impressed by creativity and enjoyed the sticker dunk most and then Green's alley off the side of the board and the idea of the Nate cut-out even if Nate substituted. In my book Green rightfully won the contest 2 cool dunks to one to none to none. I actually enjoyed this dunk contest more than the last several only because of the creativity this year.

LOL at Pip wearing a headband and 2 wristbands for that picture. That's 3 pieces of flair for those scoring pieces of flair at home like me, not a huge number in and of itself but huge flair per 48 minutes. Just how much did he plan on sweating in his 4 mintues of shooting around? Because headbands are just for functionality right?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Can we all agree that part of why we like basketball and not figure skating is that there's a clock AND a scoreboard to determine who wins and not a herd of subjective judges. I imagine if you like to argue over a 44 versus a 46 then you're just here to argue.


If we didn't have a herd of subjective judges, this forum would be M-T. Its what we live for.




> LOL at Pip wearing a headband and 2 wristbands for that picture. *That's 3 pieces of flair for those scoring pieces of flair at home like me, not a huge number in and of itself but huge flair per 48 minutes.* Just how much did he plan on sweating in his 4 mintues of shooting around? Because headbands are just for functionality right?


Hysterical observation! And don't forget the flair-worthy hoop earing.










+1


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Can we all agree that part of why we like basketball and not figure skating is that there's a clock AND a scoreboard to determine who wins and not a herd of subjective judges. I imagine if you like to argue over a 44 versus a 46 then you're just here to argue. The whole reason they have 5 judges is that opinions differ about each dunk You decide if it was an 8, 9 or 10 and so do 4 other people, it's subjective, end of story.


Well put.


----------

